# Miner Bees need help STAT



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

How about gathering up and editing some of these links about how miner bees _almost never sting_ unless hurt or squeezed, and then printing the info out for him:

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=caec63d5ff72707a

If the kids leave the bees alone and dont' taunt them or hurt them, the bees won't bother anyone. They just want to live their lives peacefully each in their own burrow.


----------

